

Why being an Entrepreneur is a lot like being an MMA Fighter - vladmk
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130621175510-10486099-why-being-a-real-entrepreneur-is-a-lot-like-being-an-mma-fighter

======
salemh
Fluff. Don't know about the silly comparison.

Been dropped on my neck by guys 60 lbs heavier then me training; wrestling,
not having take-down defense, then a few arm cranks, neck cranked by smaller
guys with better technique, cracked in the face when I used to train, included
muay thai. All in the goal of competing amateur (which didn't happen due to a
bad neck drop from a takedown).

Probably concussed with some hard blows. Reaching for comparisons by "they
know they will lose"?

